# just spent forever slicing chicken gizzards



## glamourdog

I've been wanting to make food for my girls for a while. I saw chicken gizzards were inexpensive so I got some and came home and threw them on the stovetop. As I was doing it I realized how tuff they are, (I had no idea) then I got worried they would choke on them so after cooking them up with some vegetables I sat and thinly sliced them for probably 30 minutes for the whole package, they were quite cool by the time I was done. 

I'll never do that again. LOL. They loved them though and they have food for a couple days.


----------



## myfairlacy

I did prey-model raw for almost two months a couple years ago (will never do that again) and one of the things I used to feed as organ meat was chicken gizards. They are very tough.


----------



## wooflife

Try a food processor next time...


----------



## jodublin

wooflife said:


> try a food processor next time...


lol


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i happen to love chicken guizzards , go figure , but boy they are tough , u have to cook for a loooooong time ... anyway i think im the oddball that actually eats them .. lol


----------



## mysugarbears

uniquelovdolce said:


> i happen to love chicken guizzards , go figure , but boy they are tough , u have to cook for a loooooong time ... anyway i think im the oddball that actually eats them .. lol


 
i too love chicken gizzards and boil them in a pot of salt water. They are yummy and tender when they are done.


----------



## MalteseJane

Well it takes us almost half an hour to cut up 3 eye of round steaks in tiny little pieces. I know about the food processor AND the meat grinder. BUT Alex does not like his meat ground. It would be so much easier to put everything through the grinder (meat and vegetables). I used to cook up a batch and put little pots in the freezer and take out as needed. We changed that too, BECAUSE he prefers fresh food. The 3 steaks last for about 2 or 3 days. I can go longer before cooking for him again if we have some leftovers from us.


----------



## Tiger's Mom

mysugarbears said:


> i too love chicken gizzards and boil them in a pot of salt water. They are yummy and tender when they are done.


 
I like to eat them too . . I don't cook them but if it happens to be in a dish, I'll eat it :wub:


----------



## mostlytina

If you did it in 30 minutes... I'd say... you did a great job!!! I've tried it once and I think I spent way more than 30 minutes... In the end... I gave up... or I should say... my fingers gave up. I freeze the rest of the package and cut just one or two as needed...

I didn't know if you can actually cook them soft... I thought they are always tough...


----------



## Mom to Two

I gave my dogs chicken gizzards and saw no problems with it. My vet said it was not a good thing to do as gizzards are organ meat. I had never heard of that causing problems. I know of other moms who cook gizzards for their babies and no side effects. I have even heard of boiling chicken livers for poochies. I had stopped this practice, but since you guys have not had problems I think I will hit my local store tomorrow and get the girls a pack. What size portion do you give a 5 year old dog?


----------



## mostlytina

I actually just use a teeny-tiny amount... I dice it and blend it in their regular food... so... I would say... For a single gizzard... it probably last 3 meals?


----------

